# Conneaut Harbor



## Kern (Jan 15, 2016)

Any ice in the Conneaut Harbor marina yet??


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Trying to figure out the same, hoping to try it saturday


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Conneaut harbor is 2-3 Inches inside of the boat docks.....I checked it 1-21 I will continue to check it until its ready to go and will keep you update


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any other updates? Im.gonna give it a try tommorow


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have not been back down there since Thursday let me know what you find.....I would suggest staying inside the harbor


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah that's what I'm gonna do, I will keep u guys posted


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I would go down the boat ramp by the wind mill


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah u mean that little old ramp? The only spot I ever ice fished there was by the gas pump thing there and fish on the lake side, I used to just climb onto the ice from the sidewalk, it's a decent little fall but it works lol


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah that ramp I'd go down through there I'm betting its thicker down there if u stay inside that harbor you don't gotta go far to be in 7 feet of water


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gotcha, I will let u know how it looks tommorow


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

conneaut? i hope to fish again in nov 2016. what a great place. excelent ramp. we fished in 2015 out of conneaut in oct. 13+ perch at 56 ft. what an adventure.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Out Here now, ice at the marina inside the boat docks is anywhere from 5-6 inches... out on the lake side is 3 to 4.. landed one steelie so far


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

You still out?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Use the webcam at Conneaut port authority web page


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

No I left around noon.. just got that one


----------

